# My Daughter Could Use Your Help



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

My daughter Brittany McMillan could use your help by getting your vote for an award. She is in the final 3 for the Social Action award. This award is to recognize an individual who has addressed the root causes of social, environmental, economic or political issues and, in doing so, has made a better place.

After learning that there were more than 12 LGBTQ teen suicides in the month of September and early October, my daughter knew she had to do something to raise awareness about bullying and gay rights. On October 20, 2010, She organized the first-ever Spirit Day. Using social media, she promoted the event, asking everyone to wear purple and show their intolerance to bullying, support of gay rights and respect to the teenagers who lost their lives. On Spirit Day, two million people around the world wore purple. Day time talk shows all supported her and wore purple as well as everyone in parliament. Every news channel that you turned on had their cast all wear purple. Large chain stores like Best Buy had all their employees wear purple. The New York Stock Exchange even lit purple lights! She had thousands of e-mails from people as well as famous people from all around the world to tell her that they would support her. She did TV interviews as well as on line interviews from around the world.

Now she has been nominated for an award and needs your vote. You can go to this site and help her out by voting for her. I am very proud of her and what she was able to accomplish. Winners will receive a $5,000 donation to the charity of their choice thanks to the support of Canadian Living magazine, National Bank Financial Group, Investors Group and Air . Winners also receive a feature spread in Canadian Living magazine and attend We Day 2011!

If you have a few minutes go here and cast your votes.

http://www.metowe.com/awards/en/

You can read to see what it is about and then click on vote to the left of your screen.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I tried, but they wanted more info than I was willing to give. Sorry!


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

duggy said:


> I tried, but they wanted more info than I was willing to give. Sorry!


Ok thanks aways

Bruce


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

My daughter and I would like to thanks each and everyone who took some time out and went and voted for her. She finished second over all which is really great. She was very happy to even get down to the final three. I am very proud of her and once again thank you very much.

Bruce


----------

